# Flush DNS - Windows ME



## genesisx (Mar 27, 2004)

I was trying to get to a particular website, and one day it just wouldn't work. All other sites have been working fine, and it was just this one site. I searched google for similar problems and solutions, and they all said to use in the command prompt "ipconfig /flushdns". I tried with no avail, and as I checked Microsoft.com, I see that the "/flushdns" function doesn't exist in Windows ME. Great. So this is where I need the experts' help: is there a way for me to flush the DNS and cache on my PC, which runs Windows ME? This has been an issue for a while for me. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I didn't think either Win98 or ME even had a DNS cache.

You might try "nbtstat -R"


----------



## genesisx (Mar 27, 2004)

I tried that and then rebooted. I went to the site, and I still get "The page cannot be displayed"...Thanks for trying to help though. If there is no DNS cache, could you diagnose another possibility that could be addressed and hopefully fixed?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

As a test, can you find the IP address of the web site you are trying to get to and see if you can get to it by IP rather than name.


----------



## genesisx (Mar 27, 2004)

Quite by chance, I just tried that, but it didn't work.
This is what I get if I ping the site. I contacted the site's administrator and he says everything is running perfectly with absolutely no problem.


----------



## genesisx (Mar 27, 2004)

Does anybody have a solution?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You might try searching your computer's registry and files for that name. See if that name or IP comes up anywhere.


----------



## roban (Jul 9, 2002)

You can try ipconfig /flushdns from cmd but I don't know if that works with ME


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That's part of the problem, there is no DNS cache with Win98 or ME, so there is no ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## genesisx (Mar 27, 2004)

I found a few files which contained Post2Host in them, but I'm not sure exactly what they are.
On a side note, when I try to ping post2host.com from Start>Run, I just get "Request timed out," but when I do tracert post2host.com, I actually get something along the lines of <10ms <10ms ... etc.
Does anyone have a guess at why I can't get to this site, whereas a little over a month ago, I was able to reach it without a problem? (Could it be my ISP?)

Edit:  It appears it quite possibly could be my ISP, since the same thing happened on another PC: I couldn't reach this one particular site. Are there any other possibilities that I could possibly fix myself?


----------



## genesisx (Mar 27, 2004)

Note: I just tried getting to the site via proxy, and it works. So it shows that the site itself is fine, it's just me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Can you ping it by IP address.

Can you add the IP address and name to your HOSTS file. Kind of a thin idea to try but running out.

What were the files that had that name in them.


----------



## genesisx (Mar 27, 2004)

Pinging with the IP yields the same result: Request Timed Out.

These are the files I got when I searched for files containing post2host.
history.dat
main_file_cache.dat
Hotmail - Inbox.dbx
Hotmail - Sent Items.dbx
Inbox.dbx
_CACHE_001_
bookmarks.html
[email protected][2].txt
signons.txt

When I did a search using the sites IP, it came up with these:
Hotmail - Inbox.dbx
ZALog2004.11.04.txt

By the way, where can I find this HOSTS file?

I'm beginning to think I should contact my ISP, though I have absolutely NO idea of why this site would be banned or blocked for any reason at all. :\


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That is just a plain text file in the \windows directory.

The format would be the IP address following by the web site name.


----------



## genesisx (Mar 27, 2004)

I don't think I have one of those. I have a HOSTS.sam, but that's it. It could be because I have Win ME...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just create one.


----------



## DATABITZ (Mar 12, 2008)

You can go to the controll panel and double click on network; highlight the ethernet adapter internet protocal tcp/ip then click on the properties button. Go to the Dns tab, this is where you can manually force a dns server address. Get these from you ISP or a third party DNS provider; CLick all the apply, ok and close options until you are on the desktop. Now reboot your pc.


----------

